# Arizona SQ Breakfast



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, now that the weather is getting cooler, it would be great to do a SQL and Breakfast meet.
Doesn't need to be competitive, but an open forum to discuss SQL and share ideas, as well as demo what you have.
I am open to ideas, and this is probably a first try thing to maybe do monthly, as it cools down.
Ideas, concerns or suggestions, please throw it out there.


We're looking at the second week in October.
We're looking at meeting somewhere in south valley so Tucson people can join.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Get a date set and maybe i'll swing over that weekend. I owe a visit to a Whataburger, AZ Wilderness, and maybe Chino Bandido anyway.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> Get a date set and maybe i'll swing over that weekend. I owe a visit to a Whataburger, AZ Wilderness, and maybe Chino Bandido anyway.


AZ Wilderness on AZ Ave. & Guadalupe? That is 1/4mile down the road from my shop. And 1/2mile down the road from Jon @ Hand-Crafted car audio.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

wheelieking71 said:


> AZ Wilderness on AZ Ave. & Guadalupe? That is 1/4mile down the road from my shop. And 1/2mile down the road from *Jon @ Hand-Crafted car audio*.


I know.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
We're going to do this on Saturday October 8th at 10:00am at the IHOP on Ray Rd just west of the I10. Look forward to seeing everyone.

IHOP 5020 E Ray Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85044


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Even though it's the week after California MECA finals, I might try and make the drive out Friday. Might be fun to go to my old stomping grounds, like literally. I lived in the apartments behind that IHOP, worked at the Best Buy across the street, and went to one of the two High Schools on that side of the freeway, HAHAHAHA.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I wont be able to make it saturday. sucks. Have fun


----------



## jsnstanley (Feb 25, 2014)

sub’d Planning to attend.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I figured there would be more people interested in this. Wonder where everyone is these days.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Change of venue!!!!

We're going to meet at Handcrafted Car Audio instead of IHOP. 
John and his crew has graciously offered to host another get together. I will get with John and work out the details.

Saturday October 8th at 10:00am at HANDCRAFTED CAR AUDIO
2775 N Arizona Ave #5 Chandler Az 85225

This is still in the south valley, hopefully some of our Tucson people will make the journey up.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone.
We have a new date 10/22/16 at HandCrafted Car Audio 
2775 N Arizona Ave Chandler AZ 85225
Stay tuned for more info to come...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> Hello everyone.
> We have a new date 10/22/16 at HandCrafted Car Audio
> 2775 N Arizona Ave Chandler AZ 85225
> Stay tuned for more info to come...


  :snacks:


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Will try to make this, might be out of town... this sounds like a good get together.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone...just a quick update. Jon is working on a few things to make this a great turn out. 
Looks like this is going to be a 2 day even. 
Plans:
Friday 10/21 time tbt
Looks like Andy W will be putting on a AudioFrog U...which lasts about 2.5 hours and will teach you basically everything you want to know about SQ

Saturday 10/22
GTG starts about 10am goes til when ever. Should be several MFG's vehicles, and everyone is invited to bring out their own vehicles. 

I'll post more when I have more info.

And a big shout out out to Jon Kowanetz for putting this on, he's been a gracious host before and puts on a hell of a get together.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmmm..... How can I swing a quick trip to Az....?!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I am gonna try and make both days, should be for a good weekend.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

danno14 said:


> Hmmmm..... How can I swing a quick trip to Az....?!


teleportation?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

danno14 said:


> Hmmmm..... How can I swing a quick trip to Az....?!


Doooo it.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Cleared out the calendar for that weekend, so I'm cleared to show up.... now it's the mad dash try and get the car done before that weekend. Nothing like a little pressure to get things done!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/464951086962271/?notif_t=plan_user_invited&notif_id=1475737135873803

Facebook link.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> Doooo it.


Lol! Will be on my back from the east coast, so may be able to


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I kinda wish this event stayed sq only for a more focused and calmer atmosphere. I am going anyways because I haven't heard any other SQ orientated cars lately since completing mine.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

AUDIOFROG U!!! Presented by Andy Wehmeyer
Designing and installing great-sounding car audio systems doesn't have to be mysterious or complicated.

What will be covered:
What's in a factory system? More than you think!
How can I figure out what to do before I start?
How can I make running cars a straight forward and predictable process?

Who's invited?
Car Audio professionals looking to improve their skills
Car audio enthusiasts looking to connect with the experts

Please RSVP to [email protected] or [email protected]

When?
10/21/16
6-8pm

Where?
HandCrafted Car Audio
2775 N Arizona Ave #5
Chandler AZ

How Much?
$15 per attendee (covers food)


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Here's a link to the AudioFrog U details on FB
https://www.facebook.com/events/1797419980535127/


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys, unfortunately, the Audiofrog U event scheduled for this Friday had to be cancelled. I will let you guys know when we reschedule. I apologize for the inconvenience. 
We will still be doing the car, truck and bike show on Saturday and it seems like it's gonna be a good turn out. So you guys are totally welcome to come down for that!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UGH...crunch time!!!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Running around like a mad man trying to get my car finished to a point where it actually plays music... even if I don't finish it, I still will be there. Looking forward to this weekend!


----------

